# Noiret



## krafty_kraut (May 4, 2012)

Another new vine if anyone has any information about this variety as far as the vine and wine, it would be awesome to hear.

Starting my own little vineyard and I'm always wondering about people's first hand experience.


----------



## ibglowin (May 4, 2012)

I have about a dozen or so Noiret. High hopes, they are doing well for me. They are in their 3rd leaf right now. 

*Noiret produces an excellent full-bodied, richly colored wine. The wines can resemble Syrah with a distinct black pepper character, moderate tannins, and notes of raspberry, blackberry and mint. Vines are vigorous and productive in the Finger Lakes region of New York. Leaves show moderate resistance to powdery mildew, but both fruit and leaves require a regular spray program to control downy mildew. Fruit maturity is mid to late season. Pair Noiret wines with beef, pasta, and sharp cheeses. Vines have generally been vigorous and productive in the Finger Lakes of New York, though older vines occasionally show a slow decline in vigor that may be indicative of a need for grafting. *


----------



## grapeman (May 4, 2012)

Boy you are wanting information on a lot of vines! LOL 

Again, I have experience with these vines and hence why Ibglowin has some! I had high hopes for the vine. When they say it is zone 5 they mean a good solid zone 5- don't try to cheat that! If it gets to -20F, they will die to the ground. Trust me I know first hand. That said, it makes an excellent wine and is as described by Mike. I had begun about 50 of them to expand the 25 I had, based on initial wine making trials. Then we had -22F two days in a row and they were toast. I let them regrow but they were too vigorous and died the next winter at -15 F. They regrew again, and died again and so on. They are coming out now as I write this. I sent one of the boys out to cut them down and we will pull the trunks.

Even in our Cornell Willsboro Cold Hardy trial, some of the vines declined and have become very variable in their ripening.


----------



## deboard (May 4, 2012)

Just planted 4 of these this spring. I have high hopes, we don't generally get that cold down here in KY, so maybe this is one suited for our area. I did buy grafted vines, I read what Ibglowin has up there on another site.


----------

